# Really, really, really good smoker



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Thank you for posting, TopChef.

There's a nice forum there too, for those who would like pointers on this topic.


----------



## bouland (May 18, 2001)

Top Chef:

Thanks for the URL. I've been looking for a small smoker for doing cold smoking. There's a competing product from Canada called the Bradley Smoker. I've only looked at it in the store and talked to a few users - who seem to be quite satisfied. I don't think it's as sturdy as the Smokette II, but it sems to do true cold smoking. If people are looking for a smoker they may want to check that one out, too.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Check out the Weber Smoky Mountain Cooker ($180) for home (non-production) use. Charcoal-fired but a dream to use - the next best thing to "set and forget."

I just did a rib cook and I spent less than 20 minutes monitoring/adjusting over 5.5 hours. Other users regularly smoke brisket overnight, able to leave it unmonitored, unadjusted and un-refueled for 8+ hours.

Far and away the best charcoal smoker on the market. I'd agree that an electric unit makes more sense for serious poundage restaurant use or cold-smoking.


----------

